# New Iranian tank goes into series production



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

Iran claims the Karrar, that is inspired by the T-90, is among the most modern tanks today.













VIDEO: Iran begins mass production of Russian T-90MS-inspired tank

http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13951222000466


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 13, 2017)

It seems powerful....


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Iran claims the Karrar, that is inspired by the T-90, is among the most modern tanks today.



It has Five Gears..  Four in reverse, and one in forward in case the enemy gets behind them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Iran claims the Karrar, that is inspired by the T-90, is among the most modern tanks today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a rip-off of a M1 Abrams


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2017)

I wonder how the Warthog would match up to those things


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> It seems powerful....


It is probably very powerful. Iran as reached the ability to independently develop own stuff of sophisticated warfare and this ability includes almost all fields of weaponry with the focus on air defense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> It is probably very powerful. Iran as reached the ability to independently develop own stuff of sophisticated warfare.



By doing a knockoff of a 25 year old Russian tank.  At a time when the tank has really gone the way of the battleship in terms of warfare?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iran claims the Karrar, that is inspired by the T-90, is among the most modern tanks today.
> ...


Not really. The front looks very similar to the T-90.

The likewise Iranian Zulfiqar 3 looks very similar to the M1, instead:


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It is probably very powerful. Iran as reached the ability to independently develop own stuff of sophisticated warfare.
> ...


It is not a knock-off but developed from scratch.

Topics like "tanks are obsolete" go to the rubber room, by the way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

I guess all of that cash Obama sent to them went to tanks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It still looks very similar. I think the targeting system is what separates them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The shape of the tank means nothing.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > It seems powerful....
> ...



Captain Blei  DOES US A FAVOR-----the fact is that Iranians are DAMNED SMART and they use their  SMARTS  for their intensely imperialistic agenda.    I came into contact with lots of Iranians----who would be considered the  "intelligentsia"  way back in  the midsixties----right here in the USA. ------"intelligentsia"  since  (don't laugh)  they were medical school graduates.    I also came into contact during the same era with YOUNG---school age kids----jews from Iran.     It was from the muslim docs that I learned that some real shit was 'going down'  in Iran---------islamo Nazi shit.      The developing islamo Nazi shit was the reason that jewish parents were shipping their teenagers OUT.      It was also the reason that lots of muslim docs were showing up here in the USA.
The stink had already reached their nostrils -----back then----in the sixties.  
Real smart people-----nothing like the general flock of immigrants from the mid east and south east asia.  (a justified generalization----that flock is very variable in educational level)    Iran is DANGEROUS


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> I guess all of that cash Obama sent to them went to tanks.



Iran is TOP HEAVY with cash-------OIL MONEY-----has been ever since
   DA KAFFIRIN developed the oil industry there-------then the TOP 
   NATIONALIZED the industry  ---TO THE TOP.      (for "top"  read---
   since 1979----   DA AYATOILETS)


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


The West has passed the dead line to militarily defeat Iran.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It does if you're talking about ripping off designs from another tank.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Oh.....who decided on the deadline, Iran?

We could smoke Iran in a matter of minutes. Feel lucky that we aren't as big of assholes as the Ayatollahs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Yes. Learned that in Persian-Farsi school.

Which is why Obama should be doing time for helping them get the bomb.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



could you expand on that   "DEADLINE"  issue,  Capt?     When was the
"DEADLINE"?         I do agree that the USA will-----someday---fight Iran. 
Iran has already declared war.    It is always a mistake to NOT HEAR what
people say and to not read what they write.     Albert Einstein left Germany in
1933.    The mother of my childhood friend  (from whom I learn EINS, TWEI, 
DREI)........was shipped to England in 1935.   The jewish population 
has dwindled to less than 10% of its former self-----after more than a 2000 year
sojourn


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The US struggled to defeat the weakened Iraq in 2003. 30 % of the US military capacity was used against Iraq, yet they suffered setbacks and had to send another 130.000 troops. Over 40.000 sorties, the majority of them were A-10 strikes, paved the way for the victory.

What do you think would happen in a war against Iran?

Markets dive after Allied setbacks in Iraq war
A NATION AT WAR: IN THE FIELD -- V CORPS COMMANDER; A Gulf Commander Sees a Longer Road
CNN.com - More U.S. troops, armor head to Iraq - Mar. 28, 2003


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



the USA would win.    The Iraq war was conducted like a MISSIONIZING
venture------to "bring democracy to Iraq"--------very silly way to conduct a war


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


When that dead line was? It is not clear. What obvious is? That Iran gains strength each day. 

Explanation of the deadline:
The date on which Iran became too strong to be beaten by force. The US could maybe still defeat Iran but this would take huge efforts, that haven´t be taken since the Vietnam war.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



YES!!!    Iran,  in its frantic Imperialist adventure GAINS STRENGTH EVERY 
DAY--------nice of you to point that out----capt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Hahahaha!!!

The only struggle with Iraq was it took time to clear an area the size of Oregon.  The war wasn't exactly a fair fight, and Iraq supposedly was one of the most powerful armies in the world. It took only 5 weeks. They instead became an insurgency. With Iran we'd just bomb the shit out of them and send em back to the stoneage.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The Iranian Navy






The Iranian Air Force






The Iranian Special Forces


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It was about air superiority. It was easily gained in Iraq and the open desert served the US airforce well. The US rushed in and disconnected the cities from each other. Iraq was far away from fielding one of the most powerful armies. Domestic made tank shells proved to be ineffective against US armor although a T-72 can destroy an M1 at 1000 meters. When the Iraqi resistance was too strong, they called in the A-10.

Iran, however, is an air defense base.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


A T-72 can't hit an M1 moving at 55mpg, but a M1 can while moving at 55mpg. And Iranian air defense can't stop ICBMs for shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



whistle----do not underestimate the enemy------those dogs got
millions of people willing to die for a piece of shit floating in
a well in the  holey city of Qom and LOTS of money for weapons
and lots of highly educated engineers


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



not so easy----whistle----they got Hezbollah dogs kenneled all over the world---
also willing to die for the shit in the well.     Isis is nothing compared to Iran


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's why a conventional war is out of the question. I think frying them from the air is a good way to see if there's enough virgins to go around.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Those who play down ISIS are usually those who fund them. Your list of Hezbollah and Iran rants is long, your list of al-Qaeda and ISIS rants  - it doesn´t exist.
When did you join?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




those who lick the ass of ass'ad call out    "ISIS LOVER"    to anyone who
does not like that particular mass-murderer.       In the old USSR----the comparable  slur was  "CAPITALIST"       In the old south it was   "n^%%er
lover"


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Now, you call the war on terror mass-murder. When the fuck did you join?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


ISIS and Iran are simply two sides of the same coin. Iran is Shiite and ISIS is Sunni. They both are terrorists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It doesn´t matter what you are but what you do. Iran is not a threat to anyone, that is all what matters.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Iran is the worst supporter of terrorism in the ME. 
I know this from personal experience. I've seen the intel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Its bullshit, the US government has the "honor" to rank number one regarding support for terrorism - worldwide. Iran is committed to fight terrorism. It´s time for Americans to no longer be fooled by their governments.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Iran is a huge threat to the entire world------Hezbollah dogs are planted in all places that IRAN wants to control-----of course ---there are Shiites wherever there are muslims-----Shiite shit FAITHFUL to Iran and to the piece of shit floating in a well in the  "HOLEY"  city of Qom.  -------Shiite shitees like to pretend how NICE is the islamo Nazi cesspit  IRAN


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Hezbollah & Iran rants: +1
Al-Qaeda & ISIS rants: +0


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 13, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We have our flaws, but we don't hold a candle to those rag-head mullahs.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I think governments should be secular but most Iranians are actually happy with their government - and the US foreign policy plays a certain role in that happiness. I don´t tell Americans how to govern their country and I don´t tell Iranians how to govern their country. The difference is that Iran does not tell us how to while it seems that the federal level of the US government is exclusively dedicated to foreign policy.

However, your own government said Iran is not developing nukes.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Iranian sources insist that Iranians are "happy"   with the Ayatoilets. 
Iran is "fighting"  terrorism by teaching its toddlers to sing  "death to
America"     and  "death to Israel"------and hailing adolf as a national
hero.    Muslims do not need  "NUKES"   in order to smash the brains
out of babies FOR ALLAH----and the lump of shit floating in the well in
Qom.-------in fact,    Shiite sluts have be known to tie bombs to their
whorish asses


----------



## dani67 (Mar 19, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2017)

Tell me how that will fare against 1940s US Battleships and Israeli nukes. Oh!

I'll even throw in 5 A10 Warthogs. Trigger Warning: Terrorists died in the making of this video.


----------

